# Great Midwest Train Show



## paul1970 (Dec 24, 2015)

Has anyone been to this show in Wheaton Illinois? Would appreciate any feedback from you. 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

I have been going on and off for decades. It is mostly 3-rail O gauge. There is some HO and N (together less than 20% of the show) and a smattering of other gauges. There are usually layouts, though it is primarily a swap meet. It is spread out over five buildings and together it might be as big as the smallest hall at York. Prices are usually lower than York. Lots of post war. Admission is reasonable.

The show is way larger in the winter months and December was real crowded. Gets pretty lean in the summer with a lot fewer tables. 

Overall, I recommend it. I have got a lot of stuff there over the years.

Bill


----------



## paul1970 (Dec 24, 2015)

ogaugenut said:


> I have been going on and off for decades. It is mostly 3-rail O gauge. There is some HO and N (together less than 20% of the show) and a smattering of other gauges. There are usually layouts, though it is primarily a swap meet. It is spread out over five buildings and together it might be as big as the smallest hall at York. Prices are usually lower than York. Lots of post war. Admission is reasonable.
> 
> The show is way larger in the winter months and December was real crowded. Gets pretty lean in the summer with a lot fewer tables.
> 
> ...


Bill

Thanks for the info. Always nice to get an idea before making the drive. I see there is one in Schaumburg as well. 

Paul


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Paul, I went last year. I was mildly impressed. I liked York better and found better deals at York. I did meet some good people and a fellow took us to his house in Wheaton and showed us his full basement layout. I missed December, but maybe the next one.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

paul1970 said:


> Bill
> 
> Thanks for the info. Always nice to get an idea before making the drive. I see there is one in Schaumburg as well.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul
Schaumberg is the "Worlds Greatest Train Show" and it travel all over the USA. The one in Wheaton is every month and is the "Great Midwest Train Show"


----------



## CRH (Nov 11, 2015)

I started going to that show back in the late 90's and now I attend maybe a few times a year. Other than that it's a waste of time and money. No big area dealers for years. 

Back in the shows "days" there was many big players present with all the newest offerings to be had at big discounts cash only with no state tax. Or could call a dealer before the show and have them bring whatever you were looking for and purchase it at the show...with a deep discount cash only no tax.

Nowadays it's a show with people dragging the same items around for sale...month after month. Bldg. 5 looks like a flea market/ rummage sale.

Then again after the promoters started letting anybody sell there you can buy malted milk balls in bldg. 1.


----------



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

CRH said:


> I started going to that show back in the late 90's and now I attend maybe a few times a year. Other than that it's a waste of time and money. No big area dealers for years.
> 
> Back in the shows "days" there was many big players present with all the newest offerings to be had at big discounts cash only with no state tax. Or could call a dealer before the show and have them bring whatever you were looking for and purchase it at the show...with a deep discount cash only no tax.
> 
> ...


I agree with the flea market comparison. I went for the first time last month and was very disappointed. i picked up a few pieces at a good price, but I wont be back any time soon. how are the other area shows? I think there is another one coming up a community college?


----------



## paul1970 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks Everyone for the input. I think I will save the 2 hour drive. If there is anything else in the Wisconsin area that is worth not let us know.

Paul


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

paul1970 said:


> Thanks Everyone for the input. I think I will save the 2 hour drive. If there is anything else in the Wisconsin area that is worth not let us know.
> 
> Paul


Did You go to Trainfest in Milwaukee? I went for the first time, and was impressed. Its going to be a regular show for me!!


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

nicksim86 said:


> I agree with the flea market comparison. I went for the first time last month and was very disappointed. i picked up a few pieces at a good price, but I wont be back any time soon. how are the other area shows? I think there is another one coming up a community college?


I have gone a few times, but the last time I didn't find anything. But I am thinking about going this time because My son-in-law whats some cheap cars for my grandson to play with. He is 3, and loves trains, but he like to run them and push them around the track. So a flea market is a good place to find those kind of cars. 

But I brought a set of C&NW 21" k-line cars off of a guy who brought them at that show last April. So you never know what you might find.......


----------



## paul1970 (Dec 24, 2015)

Trainfest is a very nice show. Too bad it only once a year.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I hit the Wheaton, IL show for the first time in a few years.

While there is a lot of 3 rail stuff there, there is every bit as much HO and a pretty large variety of N scale.

I found more than enough deals that if I had space and money right now they sure would have come home with me. All depends on what you are looking for I guess.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I went there last year for the first time. Actually I use to go there for the Ham Radio Fest which is like the train show, but for radios. I did enjoy myself, but I was a little disappointing in some of the prices and the fact that a lot of people would not haggle. If I wanted to pay a fixed price I would buy from dealers, but even they'll haggle a little at shows. However, there are good deals to be had all you have to do is take your time and look. I want to go again, but I'm really trying to save for York in October.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I plan on going on Valentine's Day with the 5 yr old.

Mom doesn't want to go for some reason:laugh: She got hers so I'm covered either way.

I'm a tall dude, like 6'6 w/ glasses and a sidekick(5 yr old) with me, so say "Hi" if you see me.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

3.8TransAM said:


> I plan on going on Valentine's Day with the 5 yr old.
> 
> Mom doesn't want to go for some reason:laugh: She got hers so I'm covered either way.
> 
> I'm a tall dude, like 6'6 w/ glasses and a sidekick(5 yr old) with me, so say "Hi" if you see me.


I hope the weather cooperates, it's a mess here in Michigan.hwell:


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

DennyM said:


> I hope the weather cooperates, it's a mess here in Michigan.hwell:


Calling for an inch day time and inch at night time here.

But I know a lot of folks travel for it. Last one everyone coming from WI were complaining because they got hammered up there.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Scored huge on getting a couple Union Pacific Kratville books for an awesome price and damned good condition to boot.

Been on my list for a long time.

Name slips my mind but he was running massive either 30% or 40% show only discount on Tsunami decoders. I wish I had extra $$$, could have gotten my Rivarossi Big Boy set up right.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone hitting the show in Wheaton on the 13th?

I am scheduled off work, so hoping it stays that way

Plan on meeting a buddy there and taking the older boy with me again.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

if you go to Wheaton in the winter months there's the snow to deal with, since they do not plow the grassy area. There is limited parking on solid ground. In the rainy spring the grassy area is a muddy swamp. 
I think the show it self has gone down hill some what in the last few years. Yes there is a large amount of O and in building 2 a lot of HO. May as well call it the HO building. I go for the American Flyer stuff. There is some there. You have to look for it. I do not go every month. The weather dictates whether I go. I've been in that muddy swamp area. I live a 100 miles south of Wheaton so deciding to go or not is easy to figure out.
One thing I will add. It is a well known downstate Ill. fact that there is little to no dealing on price, which seem to be a little higher anyway, and most of the vendors seem to have a take it or leave it attitude. For the most part they are far from personable. Must be that Chicago attitude thing. I have had them sit in their folding chairs and talk among themselves and if you have question, they might get up and come to their table to talk to you. Otherwise you get a snippy answer and they will turn back to the conversation they were having before you bothered them.
Do I have a negative opinion? You could say that. There are smaller shows around which are way better and have people who are friendly and will actually engage in a conversation with you. What a concept!


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

AFGP9 said:


> if you go to Wheaton in the winter months there's the snow to deal with, since they do not plow the grassy area. There is limited parking on solid ground. In the rainy spring the grassy area is a muddy swamp.
> I think the show it self has gone down hill some what in the last few years. Yes there is a large amount of O and in building 2 a lot of HO. May as well call it the HO building. I go for the American Flyer stuff. There is some there. You have to look for it. I do not go every month. The weather dictates whether I go. I've been in that muddy swamp area. I live a 100 miles south of Wheaton so deciding to go or not is easy to figure out.
> One thing I will add. It is a well known downstate Ill. fact that there is little to no dealing on price, which seem to be a little higher anyway, and most of the vendors seem to have a take it or leave it attitude. For the most part they are far from personable. Must be that Chicago attitude thing. I have had them sit in their folding chairs and talk among themselves and if you have question, they might get up and come to their table to talk to you. Otherwise you get a snippy answer and they will turn back to the conversation they were having before you bothered them.
> Do I have a negative opinion? You could say that. There are smaller shows around which are way better and have people who are friendly and will actually engage in a conversation with you. What a concept!


I've been going on and off for 20 years or maybe a little longer.

Always been able to deal with folks. Some better than others as always, but outside of a handful of slaps I've met there, most folks are pretty cool.

Snow doesn't really bother me and it's never been so horribly wet I couldn't park.

Don't understand why so many people view it negatively.......................

Hell last time I went someone literally offered me a smoking deal on stuff I wanted before I even was jumping up and down or looking at it Hello Kratville books on the cheap for me!


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

8/14/16

Anyone else going? First time for me since March due to living at work.

The older boy and I are going and my friend usually meets me up there as well!

I usually find a deal on something  and the kid and I have fun.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Woohoo!

I'll be there tomorrow anyone else coming?

I know a couple of guys from the club are going and I'll be there with my older boy and meeting my friend there as well.

We will be wearing something patriotic as well.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Lightest haul all year.

3 old issues of Trains
5 issues of Diesel Era

2 packs Athearn axle gears for fixing P2Ks

$5 freight car
2 $10 freight cars
(all have metal wheels and Kadee couplers)

$1 pickup truck and tanker trailer for the kiddo
UP hat for the kiddo(let him pick, he chose wisely lol)

As always a good time and got to meet up with one of my friends out there as well.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

10/9

Who is going?

I'm going there, meeting up with my buddy and bringing my older boy.

Maybe I can find some more deals, always on the hunt.

Hope to see some folks!!!


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

nancy and I am going. We went last month anf found a engine i had been looking for and a few buildings. Maybe we will see you


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

rboatertoo said:


> nancy and I am going. We went last month anf found a engine i had been looking for and a few buildings. Maybe we will see you


Cedar Lake huh? My brother lives out there, I'm in Schererville/Griffith border unincorporated area.

I'm 6'6 with glasses and I'll have a giant 6 yr old sidekick with me, I'm sure I'll have my orange/tan Bears hat on, so say hi if u see me.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

So anyone else make it out there today?

I've missed the last 3-4 due to work, but the kid and I got out.

Scored a haul and a hell of a deal on Kato Unitrack. So now I can make a layout on the floor and make it go away just as fast!


----------

